# Mayham mud motors



## duckilla (Nov 20, 2014)

Well just picked up my 2015 mayhem from Travis yesterday took out and ran it for a couple hrs I gotta say I'm very impressed with it so far it's a great product and Travis and his guys really took care of me and there customer service was awesome I definitely will be going back to these guys for anything mud motor. Thanks Travis!!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Good deal! I think they make a nice mud motor. Do you know how often you need to grease the shaft?
Oh! and it's Mayhem.


----------



## duckilla (Nov 20, 2014)

duckilla said:


> Well just picked up my 2015 mayhem from Travis yesterday took out and ran it for a couple hrs I gotta say I'm very impressed with it so far it's a great product and Travis and his guys really took care of me and there customer service was awesome I definitely will be going back to these guys for anything mud motor. Thanks Travis!!





Fowlmouth said:


> Good deal! I think they make a nice mud motor. Do you know how often you need to grease the shaft?
> Oh! and it's Mayhem.


Travis told me just put a couple pumps with a grease gun before I head out.


----------



## lablover (Jan 27, 2014)

Lucky guy!
I've been eye balling one of the 23hp 2015 models you'll have to keep us updated on how yours goes!
I drove a rig with a 2014 model last year and was shocked you could let go of the handle at FULL throttle and she would mantain depth and run straight :mrgreen:


----------



## duckilla (Nov 20, 2014)

lablover said:


> Lucky guy!
> I've been eye balling one of the 23hp 2015 models you'll have to keep us updated on how yours goes!
> I drove a rig with a 2014 model last year and was shocked you could let go of the handle at FULL throttle and she would mantain depth and run straight :mrgreen:


Yeah it's wild man he told me when I picked it up that if I had the right prop on it I should be able to let go of the handle and it should stay there so I thought ok I will give it a try sure enough full throttle I let go of it and it just stayed there you can literally drive it with your fingertips it's pretty cool!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

There cavitation plates are cool!8) Just curious why they recommend greasing it every time you use it? Does it leak or throw grease out of the upper/lower seals? I talked to a guy at Farmington Bay that was running a 23 HP Mayhem and he told me the same thing about greasing every time. I guess I just wanted a second person to verify this.


----------



## duckilla (Nov 20, 2014)

Fowlmouth said:


> There cavitation plates are cool!8) Just curious why they recommend greasing it every time you use it? Does it leak or throw grease out of the upper/lower seals? I talked to a guy at Farmington Bay that was running a 23 HP Mayhem and he told me the same thing about greasing every time. I guess I just wanted a second person to verify this.


Ok fowl I talked to Travis just to make sure and clarify they only put enough grease in them to do there test run then when you pick it up they want you to put another 4 or 5 pumps in it then it should be good for awhile he says to add a couple pumps after 10 hrs or so of use it definitely doesn't need to be done before every use and he says he isn't sure why the guy you talked to would do it every time cause that's over board.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

duckilla said:


> Ok fowl I talked to Travis just to make sure and clarify they only put enough grease in them to do there test run then when you pick it up they want you to put another 4 or 5 pumps in it then it should be good for awhile he says to add a couple pumps after 10 hrs or so of use it definitely doesn't need to be done before every use and he says he isn't sure why the guy you talked to would do it every time cause that's over board.


 Cool!8) That sounds better. Good luck in your adventures.


----------



## Drakebrake66 (Mar 17, 2015)

i own a 23hp Mayhem and they only need grease every 20 hours. I usually put 3 to 4 pumps in mine. They do not come filled with grease so out the gate you need to put grease in them. You will love your Mayhem and how it handles.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Nice! Travis is a good guy and will take care of you.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

lablover said:


> Lucky guy!
> I've been eye balling one of the 23hp 2015 models you'll have to keep us updated on how yours goes!
> I drove a rig with a 2014 model last year and was shocked you could let go of the handle at FULL throttle and she would mantain depth and run straight :mrgreen:


talk to me goose, really?! :smile:


----------



## lablover (Jan 27, 2014)

Longun-
Yes in deed my friend a 2015 Aluma craft Mod v 1648 is in route and the 2015 Mayhem 23hp
I'm going to bolt on the back within a couple weeks ;-)
Here's the funny part-
This whole package is for my son as you know returning in December and the wife is telling me "You are not to take it out until he is home" :sad:
There's also a 2 man layout boat in this package which includes 8 dozen new tangle free diver deeks..............


----------



## duckilla (Nov 20, 2014)

lablover said:


> Longun-
> Yes in deed my friend a 2015 Aluma craft Mod v 1648 is in route and the 2015 Mayhem 23hp
> I'm going to bolt on the back within a couple weeks ;-)
> Here's the funny part-
> ...


That is very cool I'm sure your son will be super excited I know i would be!! If you don't mind me asking what did your boat cost? I'm going to sell me 1448 and want that same boat.


----------



## lablover (Jan 27, 2014)

So here's the deal I did a TON of research and took advice from several friends who have mud boats-
Conclusion WEIGHT WEIGHT WEIGHT. This Alumacraft sierra 1648 weighs in at 310lbs !
It's totally a open floor plan with a built in floor also is USCG approved meaning if it does flip in deep water it will FLOAT! Cost $2,500 I could NOT find a better boat or a better price. All this being said this boat is riveted but again a welded boat is twice to three times heavier! If it seeps 10 years from now I'm OK with that


----------



## duckilla (Nov 20, 2014)

lablover said:


> So here's the deal I did a TON of research and took advice from several friends who have mud boats-
> Conclusion WEIGHT WEIGHT WEIGHT. This Alumacraft sierra 1648 weighs in at 310lbs !
> It's totally a open floor plan with a built in floor also is USCG approved meaning if it does flip in deep water it will FLOAT! Cost $2,500 I could NOT find a better boat or a better price. All this being said this boat is riveted but again a welded boat is twice to three times heavier! If it seeps 10 years from now I'm OK with that


Yeah my 1448 is a alumacraft and I really like it just want something bigger who did you order it thru?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

duckilla, How much do you want for your 1448?


----------



## duckilla (Nov 20, 2014)

Fowlmouth said:


> duckilla, How much do you want for your 1448?


Hey fowl, you know I'm not really sure I haven't really thought of a price yet to be honest. It needs a paint job so I thought I might do that then sell it was my original plan?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

duckilla said:


> Hey fowl, you know I'm not really sure I haven't really thought of a price yet to be honest. It needs a paint job so I thought I might do that then sell it was my original plan?


 I don't care about paint.  Well, when you are ready to put it up for sale please let me know.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

lablover said:


> Longun-
> Yes in deed my friend a 2015 Aluma craft Mod v 1648 is in route and the 2015 Mayhem 23hp
> I'm going to bolt on the back within a couple weeks ;-)
> Here's the funny part-
> ...


Ohhh, hes gonna be one happy camper when he sees that!


----------

